# Is applesauce okay?



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

i applesacue safe to eat with IBS-D?


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Christiana,Everyone has different trigger foods so what may be a trigger food for someone else may be OK for you. Linda


----------



## Panacea (May 21, 2002)

Generally speaking, applesauce is fine for MOST people. It is actually part of the BRAT diet that doctors recommend for diarrhea. It is easy for the digestive system to deal with. (Please note - the above is a generalization for MOST people. There are those who might be allergic to apples or have some other issues.)


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I sometimes eat store-bought, but sometimes I eat the kind I make at home on the stove.I can't eat that much, though, as I have a fructose problem where I feel really gross after I eat fruit. So I've got to take it easy.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

MOST of the time applesauce (and other cooked/canned fruits as well) tend to be better tolerated than fresh.Sorbitol is common in some fruits (apples, pears, peaches, plums, prunes, apricots) and cooking tends to destroy it. That is why it is only used as a sugar-free sweetener in things like gum rather than baked goods.K.


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

when my stomach acts up I often turn to applesauce. Can tolerate that much better than raw fruit. If my stomach is really bad I eat baby fruits..love the peach and the tapioca with anything kinds.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

kmottusoes that mean that commercially prepared applesause that does not contain any added sugar might be accepable to a gut that doesn't like sugar?I might have to try applesauce again.echris


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

I was always told that applesauce slowed the small and large intestines down a bit...and were well tolerated. It was one of the first foods offered to me in the hospital after my colon surgery....I eat it often....also canned pears.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Everyone's trigger food is different...That is the number one thing on my list to stay away from...







and I love apple anyway I can get it....I even watch out now when I have the apple cider vinegar..That may no hurt me but I am not taking any chances...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It might be. The cooking gets rid of the sorbitol that NONE of us digest really well (so major food for the colonic bacteris).There is still other sugars in there, and fructose can be a problem for some.I suspect that there may be some amount that you could eat, but that in large quantities it could still be problematic.A lot of intolerances can be like that, particularly to the sugars (fructose, lactose in particular which only effect some people and sorbitol, raffinose that pretty much can effect anyone). It may also depend on what all else is being eaten. Starches other than rice are a major food source for colonic bacteria and many sugar-laden foods are also really high in refined starches. So sometimes it may be X + Y that can cause problems, and sometiems X or Y by themselves in limited amounts are OK.K.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

For me, applesauce without sugar is not too bad.Check the label!!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment... ___________________________________"I suspect that there may be some amount that you could eat, but that in large quantities it could still be problematic." ____________________________________This is the biggest problem with sorting out food and chemical intolerances, non allergic. Regardkless of which of up to 8 mechanisms may be involved, or multiple ones, besides IgE...they are dose dependent many times...and thus COMBINANT!!!Add int he fact that either the type of reaction may be delayed, from exposure to fulmination up to 72 hours...or it can be delayed by the fact that the provoking dose is accumulating over the "GI cycle time"...it has made the subjkect the most frustrating and most poorly understood and often misguided area of symptom generation in IBS patients.hence the value of these texts for many...."FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 Eat well, think well, be well.MNL


----------

